# Oatmeal?



## Number1Sticky (Oct 25, 2010)

I know oatmeal is good for mice, but I can never remember which kind. Is it the kind you have to cook or the instant?

Thanks!!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

The kind you have to cook would be best. Rolled oats or even whole oats are a great main ingredient for mouse mixes.


----------

